# Photos of Hattie's dressage debut.



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh GORGEOUS! And you look pretty darn proud up there, as well you should. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

She has a superb cute-factor!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

You rescued this horse too, didn't you? Good for you! What a wonderful accomplishment. Hattie is lovely.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Inga said:


> You rescued this horse too, didn't you? Good for you! What a wonderful accomplishment. Hattie is lovely.


 
Yes, she came as a bag of bones with her foal (the foal being my intended purchase), but she has turned out to be an amazing bonus  . 

We scored 59% in Intro B and 57% in Prelim 4 (but 2nd place was only 60% and it was a huge class) , I was just delighted how she behave for our first tests (couldn't stop grinning) and chuffed that she managed to canter on the correct leads in the prelim test as we have done very little schooling canter work.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow she's so pretty! Congrats, the two of u are a striking pair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

CONGRATS on such a great first show!!

I love haffys and especially appreciate how far she has come. Good for you for giving her such a great new life!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those pictures are just about the most endearing dressage images we've had on here in ages. your smile! hatties Go! it's a lovely image of a lovely pair.
Right on!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very Impressive!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work! She looks fantastic!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She looks so cute doing dressage. I have a Haflinger too, and I just love them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty mare, y'all look great!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, that is just an awe inspiring journey you have taken that girl on, great great job.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

I have to say that is an amazing smile! 

Congrats to you and your pony!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you are for the lovely comments, the remining pics are here Envisions Photography - Mayhill Stud Dressage Series 2011-12 and in class 2, it was tough picking just two as I think the photographer did a great job.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The photographer did a great job, I just see a few pics there that remind you that it was her first outing, she frames up really nicely, then there is a couple where her head has shot up and she looks like the green bean she is Bless Her. When she can stay in shape through a whole test she is going to kick ***!

Being as this is the photo section, and not a critique section, I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions?

I see you have her tail plaited, my trainer advises not to plait a tail for dressage because you run the risk of losing the softness through the back, by restricting the end of the spine, and a nice soft shows off the movement. I'm never sure if that is gospel, but seeing as my braiding skills are like zero I jumped on the excuse at once:lol:

Is dressage your usual discipline? You look to have a more forward seat, like a jumper doing dressage, than a dressage rider:wink:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> The photographer did a great job, I just see a few pics there that remind you that it was her first outing, she frames up really nicely, then there is a couple where her head has shot up and she looks like the green bean she is Bless Her. When she can stay in shape through a whole test she is going to kick ***!
> 
> Being as this is the photo section, and not a critique section, I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions?
> 
> ...


Yes the other photos do show the whole story:lol: lots of pics with resistance! I am more than happy for critiques as I have found that forums are an excellent source of very knowledgable folk and who wouldn't want to learn more.

If my seat is slightly forward it is sadly just my nerves I do tend to tilt slightly when my trainer isn't there to remind me to engage core muscles and sort myself out, but as it was her first outing I decided to ride lightly and not worry too much (she can maintain a deeper outline but I didn't want her over bending). I do like doing small jumos and a little xc but nothing huge and hattie has only just started learning that too.

Plaiting generally is pretty much a standard thing (or at least it was with my TB) and I plaited her mane for the judge could see her movement (make it easier for them) and so it seemed appropriate to do her tail as well, but tehnically it would be correct for me to compete au naturel with long flowing locks. I sometimes plait for my lessons and have never found any difference in movement but having her mane plaited certainly helps me to see what her neck is doing!


----------

